# Entering 'forbidding territory' with this one ...



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

Does anyone know if ASS's ever come in sable, bi-color, or black? There's a discussion going on on another board (not a working dog board, obviously) about this.


----------



## Lyn Chen (Jun 19, 2006)

Check some of their dogs

http://www.woodsideshepherds.com/


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

I've seen a sable ASS. I covered Thunder's eyes!


----------



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

Interesting! I, for whatever reason, didn't think ASS's could be sable. Black and bi-colored I could see, but not sable. 

I couldn't find pedigrees on the woodsideshepherds website, though, so I wonder HOW 'Americanized' they actually are. :?: :?:


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Sable is the dominant color gene in GSD, and can be bred to in order to increas dark pigment in the dogs. No doubt very few ever will show up in the breed ring. Who in their right mind wants their precious ASS dogs to be associated with those horrid working dogs.


----------



## Lyn Chen (Jun 19, 2006)

Considering the amount of wonderful colours the pet dogs come in....... 

I'd be more surprised to see a sable, pure German hoghlines dog.


----------



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

Bob Scott said:


> Sable is the dominant color gene in GSD, and can be bred to in order to increas dark pigment in the dogs.


So where do the ASS breeders _get_ the sable dogs they breed to to increase dark pigment? :-k


I just noticed that I put "forbidding" territory instead of "forbidden" in the subject line. I've not been having a good week. :roll: :lol:


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Kristen Cabe said:


> Bob Scott said:
> 
> 
> > Sable is the dominant color gene in GSD, and can be bred to in order to increas dark pigment in the dogs.
> ...


I think they keep them in their closets.  
the one's I see on  that site don't have strong color, but the $#%^!& angulation is definately ASS.


----------



## Lynn Cheffins (Jul 11, 2006)

http://www.arlett.de/berichte/sables.htm
pretty show oriented link

and a nice sable "panda shepherd" for you :wink:


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Thanks Lynn! I had that site some time ago and lost it with a computer crash.
Even the word Panda Shepherd makes me want to poke myself in the eyes with a sharp stick. :-& :-&


----------



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

I'd rather poke their owners in the eye with a sharp stick.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

I believe the standard also allows coats (Hairy Asses).


----------



## Lynn Cheffins (Jul 11, 2006)

http://www.kerstoneshepherds.com/colors.htm
Bob -that is the link with your sable panda and enough stuff to make you sharpen a few extra sticks....


----------

